# Lightroom not saving edits



## Pete Hendley (Jan 28, 2018)

Operating System:windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.10.1

My edits show in the Develop module, but when I switch to Library they disappear.
I have all 3 boxes checked under Catalog Settings/Editing.

Anybody know how to fix this?

Pete


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 28, 2018)

The Catalog Settings do not have an Editing tab, so I'm not sure what boxes you are talking about. Because Lightroom is a parametric editor, the edits should automatically show in the Library. There is nothing to 'save'. Can you check with a very obvious edit, like turning the image to black & white?


----------



## Pete Hendley (Jan 28, 2018)

When I do a more obvious edit, some of the edit remains when I switch to Library. However, the histogram changes. In my original example, it looks like sharpness in particular is being lost. Exposure is also not saving.

I was referring to Catalog Settings/Metadata and then there is an editing section.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 28, 2018)

The three options under Editing in the Metadata tab have nothing to do with Lightroom 'saving' edits between the develop module and the library module. Like I said, they are always saved. A small change in the histogram is not impossible, because the color space of the library thumbnails is different from the color space of the develop module, but all edits should come through. How are you looking at the image in the library module? Only at 100% you can really see the results of sharpening.


----------



## Pete Hendley (Jan 28, 2018)

The problem is in any Library view, thumbnail or 100%

It looks like in the Print module, the edits are kept. I'll try printing as soon as I can and see if it prints correctly


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 28, 2018)

Exporting an image would make more sense. Anyway, due to the way that Lightroom works, it's impossible that Lightroom would apply only part of the edits in the library module and that the edits would be correct in the print module. The reason why that is impossibld is because you are looking at the same preview in both modules.

I think the problem may be with your monitor profile. Select another profile (any profile will do, because it's just for testing, but I suggest sRGB). Is your monitor calibrated and profiled to begin with?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 29, 2018)

Similar to Johan, this does sound like some kind of screen update/refresh issue.  You might try GPU on and off, though GPU is not supposed to be used for Library mode (GPU is on the performance tab of preferences).  You might also do an explicit build-reviews (from Library Menu, try either standard or 1:1) for some images and see if that forces them to look correct, though that process should be automatic and not require manual intervention.

Lightroom does a ton of stuff asynchronously, so it is frequent that you see a display that is incorrect, then it gets correct sometimes all at once, sometimes in increments.  I have seen it occasionally -- and quite rarely -- just fail to finish the updates.  Your description sounds similar, as though it is not quite finished refreshing (but has stopped).  As I said, I see this extremely rarely, so I have no good suggestions for fixing it.  You might try the obvious of things like restarting lightroom, rebooting, etc.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 29, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> You might also do an explicit build-reviews (from Library Menu, try either standard or 1:1) for some images and see if that forces them to look correct, though that process should be automatic and not require manual intervention.


I thought of that, but the OP says that the images are correct in the Print module, and not in the Library module. As the Print module and the Library module show the same preview, this means it cannot be a problem of the preview itself.


----------



## Pete Hendley (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, I recalibrated and tried the GPU on and off, but it is still not working right. What is in the Develop module is not what is shown in the Library and now again the Print module. Some of the edits don't carry over, specifically sharpness, and exposure is off, reduced. 

Thanks for the help. I don't know what else to do. 

I guess I could try re-installing lightroom.


----------



## Pete Hendley (Jan 30, 2018)

I notice now that the Library module has the correct edits for a second  but then they disappear and the previous edits are viewed. Go back to Develop module and the edits are there again. The Print module is the same as the Library module (I don't know why that changed from my earlier post).

I discard all previews and then rebuilt them. Didn't help.


----------



## Pete Hendley (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok some more information. If I view at 1:1 in both modules, and build a 1:1 preview after making any edit changes, they view the same. (though not in the Navigator pain while in Library). When put on Fit, they do not match. 

So will the final image be the correct one with edits? I don't know yet which will print or export.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2018)

Printing an image means converting it to the printer profile and then converting RGB image data to CMYK ink on paper. What is that going to tell you if the resulting print is slightly different from what you expected? Exporting the image is the only way to see if Lightroom really does not apply certain edits or if you are just seeing a glitch. And mind you, view the image in a color-managed application!

BTW: sharpness can only be judged at 100%. The fact that the sharpness seems to go down a bit at lower magnifications does not mean anything.


----------

